# FOG MACHINE HANGING CLOUDS | yardhaunt2000



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

From my video description:

Hanging fog cloud from a mixture of Froggy's Freezin' Fog and Walmart Fog Juice. Chauvet 901 670W Fog Machine and Gemmy 400W Fog Machine. 82 degrees 72 degrees humidity inside a 2 car garage.

Subscribe for more interesting free videos and click Send me Updates!

Happy Haunting!

^v^


----------

